# Buying my first Polaris XP850 eps



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a new 2010 Sportsman XP850 eps should be here late tonight. 
I'm exited about the ride and handling reviews. I rode a touring model and wow what a difference from my 05 Brute. I'm getting it pretty much decked out with the 3500 lb. winch, lock on rear box, deluxe front brush guard with PIAA lights, hand and thumb warmers, upgraded wheels and tires, and front rack extender. 

I had a bad experience with the touring model not running up to par with fouled plugs. I believe was the problem but not sure, so walked away. The paper work was being wrote up when I went on a test ride. Any way long story short the owner called a couple times and said they could get another unit with power steering (I fell in love with the PS). Someone suggested I ask for the extended warranty for loan duration and the dealer said yes. So I'm excitedly waiting for tomorrow to finish the paper work and bring my new ride home. 
The unit I'm getting is the limited edition crimson red LE. I'll post some pic's once I get everything set up. Could be a week or so for everything to come in.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats sweet ride....goodluck with her and keep her on all fours....!!!!:rockn:


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrats! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats & can't wait to see pics! I'd love to have one as well!


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. Just drove by the dealer and she's setting inside the glass doors. Wow! it looks beautiful. Polaris has made a very handsome looking machine that performs.


----------



## MikesAC700EFI (Jun 12, 2010)

Congrats! Gotta love the smell of a brand new ATV!


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

You are gonna LOVE your new ride, let me know if theres anything I can get you for it once you start with the mods.


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

What do you guys think about Zillas vs bighorns? I'm stuck with the stock wheels in 14" and very nice looking by the way, because of the offsets I don't want to stress the machine with wide offsets. The brake caliper makes 12" wheels not possible. 28" Zillas on 14" wheels weigh about the same as Bighorn 2's in 26x14 size. 
I've had the Bighorn 1's but they were out of round or something. They hated speed. I've had the Zillas 27x12" rim not the 14" dia. rim and they did real well high speeds and made a great trail tire that could handle mud also. Maybe just go back with 27" Zillas. They are as light as the stock _Carlisle_ Terrathon I imagine.

Edit: Well after sleeping on it decided to go back with the BIG HORNS 2. Should be the last set I'll ever need. Friend has around 10,000 miles on regular set of Horns. Only difference is tread blocks are not as wide and some reviews say its a better design for clean out. Thickness 25/32" and carcass have same strength for puncture resistance. Very little weight savings in the 14" dia wheel size, but would like to try the more open tread blocks.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I've got Big Horn 2's on my '08. They ride very smooth even at high speed. They are a very good trail tire. I put regular Big Horns on my '10, and you're right, they don't like high speed.


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

I think sometimes you can just get a bad tire. That was my case anyways. 
So many love the Horns it must be rare.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

*My Zillas 26's*

My zillas are a year old and wearing great....they do ride awful on pavements, but over all...their awsome in snow&Mud...Muddie49:rockn:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Got to love the feeling a new bike gives ya. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

So far extremely happy. Got my bighorns ordered from Rocky Mt. web site and found a code that knocked 34 more dollars off. 350 shipped not a bad price for 26x14's. It's so freaking hot right now in Az. I've only got about two hours on the machine. Fan is pretty much running all the time so taking it easy on break-in. 
It's not in the same ball park speed wise as my built 840 brute but I new that when I bought it. However I left my brother who was riding my brute over a bunch of whoops. But in a straight drag he blew me away about 5 quads or more in 300'. LOL My brute is a beast and beats most all 450's and 700 sports also so don't feel to bad. For a super riding and very comfortable machine it is plenty fast enough.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

:worthless:


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

jctgumby said:


> :worthless:


Was waiting on PIAA lights, winch and Bighorns before posting pics. 

Should explain my post above this bike is not slow. My brute is a 75 rwhp machine extremely fast. The XP850 is a
70 at crank and 44 at best RWHP machine and has more HP at rear wheels than most all at the crank. 
It's a beautifully built machine from what I can tell. 
Yes it can go faster but who cares it's not a drag bike and never will be at 780 lbs. High built hp machines it won't compete with in drags. 
Everything else like comfort, handling ability, and it's very fast for a stock machine. I give a "A" rating and can run circles around my brute in those areas.


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Got my Big Horns 26x9x14 and 26x11x14 on today and no problem with fitment and stock wheels on the 2010 model. 
So everything is still nicely tucked under the plastic. I ended up getting the regular BH's and had them computer spun balanced at "Big O Tire." They lined up the yellow dot with the air valve stem and the most weight added was 3 ounces on one of the fronts. Same shop just mounted a set of BH's yesterday and one of them took 18 ounces so guess there is a occasional bad tire. Mine are super smooth on the highway with no handle bar shake or shimmy. 

Took the 850 by the Kawasaki shop I've been doing business with since 2003 and couple of the employees took it for a short spin and both came back saying Kawasaki needs to step it up. They were just as impressed as I was on my first ride. Pic's coming soon.


----------

